# Harc Round #4 @ Southside 9/29 – Roll Call!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

WAAAAAAAZZZZZUUUUUUPPPP!!!!!!

Alright guys, hope everyone had a nice break from HARC racing.....been almost 6 weeks since our last race!!! 

Gary and the guys switched up the track a little and are refreshing it for this weekend just for us!! You guys need to give them a big pat on the back and big thanks for allowing us to get together at their track.

Just FYI, I got yet another box of stuff from Great Planes Distributing for prizes for the winners on Saturday.......a big thanks to them for donating to the cause!

So, we have a fresh track, cooler weather, and lots of prizes and cash..........now who's coming?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I will be there permitting on the weather. Have John out on my job and he says track is fun. Can't wait. I am hearing two stories is there covered pits?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Covered pits would be a new one on me!?!?!

bring the EZUP!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I might come hang out for awhile


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry, Son's birthday party.
Hopefully next time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Donnie*

y u no race?



Donnie Hayden said:


> I might come hang out for awhile


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I should be able to make this one. I think I've started all of them, but the rain keeps messing with the mains and I have to leave early. Maybe it will hold off for this one.

Ron


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

yes we have 60 feet of covered pits,and yes the track did change but we not finished


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

WTH!?!?!?! Shows how little I've been racing lately! Southside is movin' on up........covered pits..........sweet!

Ron, you should have stayed through the rain at both Southside and M&M.......we had some REALLY good racing once the rain stopped!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am going to try and make this one, i have an 1/8 kanai 2.
It is not running good though, i think i let the gas sit too long and now the mixture oil/gas is way off.

Chris


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Depending on how long it's been sitting, just running some fresh fuel through it for a couple of taknks might get it going.........you'd be surprised. I've had a motor that sat for well over a year and was gummed up and within 2 tanks of clean fuel and a new glow plug it was running great within 2-3 tanks.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in!! I Went to Southside Sunday and ran for the first time since the M&M race and the track was awesome!!! Looking forward to some good racin'.

Tim


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what's up Tim! still runnin the sportwerks?


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, I'm still running the ol' Turmoil. Its running good except for a radio glitch that I'm having. It happens everytime I start it and I can feel it on the track sometimes too. Do you know if a regular receiver will work with a synthesized radio?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

yup


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I second that....it will work.....just switch the radio to a channel and leave it there, and put a receiver in with the corresponding frequency crystal in it.

you need to upgrade to DSM dude!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone want to buy shirts? Trying to see if I need to get more right now.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there for sure!!!! It has been a while since i have been to Southside....i really like the place....I am not sure of that Dino guys though...lol j/p Dino


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

don't forget the banner this time paul!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> don't forget the banner this time paul!


DOH!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan and I will be there! Dan will be announcing, I will be racing!!!!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Dang It!

A race 6 minutes from the house and I have a high school soccer booster club car wash with my daughter! Any way we have lost lots of our fundraisers due to 12 seniors graduating last year and I'm in need of help from all of y'all as I am the booster club prez this year. Our car wash is at the McDonalds located on Fairmont and Vista. The hours are from 9:00am to 1:00pm and yes y'all have to show up!

Yes this is a shameless plug and heck, it's for the girls. If y'all need directions feel free to send an email to [email protected].

After the car wash though there could be a crazed chicken on the track  .


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

*race time*

hey guys what will the track be open and what time are the races going start
thanks


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the track is going to open around 8a, and the races start at around 11am


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

David Early are you coming?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Paul, you are right. Gate opens @ 8am, but Gary always shows up earlier, and racing starts @ 11am.


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

*directions*

thanks guy but I also need directions or address thanks


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Its on red bluff between beltway 8 and Pasadena blvd. If your coming from Hwy 225, go south on the beltway, exit red bluff, go left and its down a mile or so on your left. 
Here's the address.........
*4613 red bluff deer park*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well guys, we had the baby today! So, no racing for me this weekend......dangit! I've got a brand new car, motor, and electronics and I was ready to whoop some arse! 

I will be stopping by the track early Saturday morning to make sure and drop off the goodies so you winners will get your cash & prizes!

I've got limited email access here, so if anybody needs anything, call my cell and leave a voicemail and I'll get back with you. (281)857-5435

Thanks again for all the excitement around HARC.........you guys make it all worth the effort!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby!!!!!!!!!! I will handle everyone for you at the HARC race.....they betta not pizz me off....hehehehe(insert evil grin here)


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations for the baby Courtney! :cheers:

Unfortunately I won't be able to do any racing this weekend. Hope yall have fun!


----------

